# 1996/7 Specialized Ground Control Upgrades



## jeepers52004 (Apr 29, 2011)

I just bought a not very used older ground control I think in stock form. I haven't been on a bike probably since this one was made! I don't know the terminology anymore but I want to slightly upgrade just a couple of parts and need some help.

First, the bike has stock grip shift which I never preferred. I am considering replacing the grip shift with SHIMANO SL-MC38 trigger shifters. Are there any better options out there for shifters with the stock 3 x 8 drivetrain?

Second, I would like a better fork for the bike. I don't know how to find out what is compatible with my bike. Any help there would be appreciated very much.

So let me know what you guys think and what other info you would need to help me make some smart upgrades.

thanks


----------



## ratmonkey (Feb 10, 2011)

Go on ebay and buy some older shimano controls. The new stuff that is compatible with 8spd is not very good.

You will need a fork with a 1 1/8" steer tube, v-brake bosses, and likely in the 80-100mm travel range. The v-brake bosses are going to be the slightly difficult part on a decent fork.
Get the shock rebuilt as well.
I would honestly ride it as is unless something is broken


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

1996 would be the only year of the A1 Ground Control, a very short travel full suspension (2" I believe was the total travel).

For 8 speed shifters, the Shimano Alivio SL-M410 are probably the best current stock shifters. The SRAM Attack trigger shifters are very nice (and more expensive) and are a thumb/thumb model if you would prefer that.

For the fork, it is 1 1/8 threadless steerer. The stock fork was 63mm so I'd stick with 80mm max. The stock canti brakes on the bike will need to be replaced along with the levers. I'd recommend Avid SD 7 brakes and levers. Not sure what your budget is, but you can get some nice forks right now for under $300 like the Manitou Match with 80mm travel, brake posts for V-brakes, and the excellent Absolute Plus damper.


----------



## jeepers52004 (Apr 29, 2011)

ratmonkey said:


> Go on ebay and buy some older shimano controls. The new stuff that is compatible with 8spd is not very good.
> 
> You will need a fork with a 1 1/8" steer tube, v-brake bosses, and likely in the 80-100mm travel range. The v-brake bosses are going to be the slightly difficult part on a decent fork.
> Get the shock rebuilt as well.
> I would honestly ride it as is unless something is broken


Thanks ratmonkey!! I do like the bike for the most part in its current state. I'd like to change the shifters simply out of preference and the fork doesn't seem to have any give to it at all.

Where could I get the shock rebuilt?


----------



## jeepers52004 (Apr 29, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> 1996 would be the only year of the A1 Ground Control, a very short travel full suspension (2" I believe was the total travel).
> 
> For 8 speed shifters, the Shimano Alivio SL-M410 are probably the best current stock shifters. The SRAM Attack trigger shifters are very nice (and more expensive) and are a thumb/thumb model if you would prefer that.
> 
> For the fork, it is 1 1/8 threadless steerer. The stock fork was 63mm so I'd stick with 80mm max. The stock canti brakes on the bike will need to be replaced along with the levers. I'd recommend Avid SD 7 brakes and levers. Not sure what your budget is, but you can get some nice forks right now for under $300 like the Manitou Match with 80mm travel, brake posts for V-brakes, and the excellent Absolute Plus damper.


Thanks mtbiker!! I appreciate the insight very much. I think the forks are within my budget along with the brakes. Let me ask one more quick question. I paid 150 for the bike. Am I better off selling it (I know..I just got it for what I paid and putting the upgrade money with it to buy a little newer bike?

Thanks again.


----------



## jeepers52004 (Apr 29, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> 1996 would be the only year of the A1 Ground Control, a very short travel full suspension (2" I believe was the total travel).


Also, I posted a pic of the bike as my profile pic just to verify its what I think it is.


----------



## mtnbiker72 (Jan 22, 2007)

jeepers52004 said:


> Also, I posted a pic of the bike as my profile pic just to verify its what I think it is.


Yep, it is...as far as selling it...you can probably find a much better full suspension bike used with disc brakes and a lot newer for $600-$800 so it's kind of up to you. What you have is really a soft tail (and heavy one at that) with such short travel.


----------



## markaitch (Feb 17, 2010)

jeepers52004...
have you run a search on your bike here?
it has been discussed a number of times & it is also in the review section.
the reason i know this is because i was very close to buying a yellow & red a1 ground control comp a few weeks back (for less than you paid) & it was not hard to find a lot of info about them. i like older mtbs & after all, this model was 1 of specialed's earliest "full sus" bikes.
but the fact is, unless you are into "collectibles" everything about it is so dated that if you got it for actual off-road riding you will probably be sorry.
the reason i passed on the one i was looking at is the rear shock(?) was shot & my research told me that it would cost a helluva lot to have some company in europe rebuild it or that finding something to replace it with would take a miracle. thanx to mtnbiker72 you already know the other component headaches you face. 
anyway, it is a cool bike if you like old stuff.
good luck & have fun...


----------



## theMeat (Jan 5, 2010)

Welcome to the site.
By the time you add up the time and money spent, either keep it as is or get another, newer bike. I'd say just ride it for a while to see if you're gonna stick with it, and get a better idea of what your next ride should be. Plus it's always good to have more than 1 bike for different uses or a bikeless friend you might wanna bring along. 
Those grip shifts are decent and after some getting used to you may find you like em better. 
You can get your fork working like new with some new elastomers(don't use petroleum on elastomers) from www.suspensionforkparts.net/, or springs can be found at http://wings-suspension.com. Either choice will be under $50 if you can do it yourself. 
FWIW, I have a few bikes in my stable and have just as much fun on my older rides as my newer ones, and IMO a decent bike that fits you well and works is worth keeping. At least until you start running out of room in your garage. LOL


----------



## morningmist (Mar 15, 2011)

I remember when that bike came out. I lusted after one.... If you ever want to send it to a good home PLEASE let me know.


----------



## jeepers52004 (Apr 29, 2011)

theMeat said:


> Welcome to the site.
> By the time you add up the time and money spent, either keep it as is or get another, newer bike. I'd say just ride it for a while to see if you're gonna stick with it, and get a better idea of what your next ride should be. Plus it's always good to have more than 1 bike for different uses or a bikeless friend you might wanna bring along.
> Those grip shifts are decent and after some getting used to you may find you like em better.
> You can get your fork working like new with some new elastomers(don't use petroleum on elastomers) from www.suspensionforkparts.net/, or springs can be found at http://wings-suspension.com. Either choice will be under $50 if you can do it yourself.
> FWIW, I have a few bikes in my stable and have just as much fun on my older rides as my newer ones, and IMO a decent bike that fits you well and works is worth keeping. At least until you start running out of room in your garage. LOL


Thanks a bunch! I do think I'm going to ride the bike as is for a while. I've already got a whopping 10 miles on the bike and aside from trying to get used to the shifters, I like it. It's many steps better than a wal-mart bike and a good bike to whip me back into shape.

I did buy a set of shifters from ebay for $20 and I'll probably look into the elastomers and springs as well. Otherwise, it will probably remain as is until I'm ready to move up to a better bike.
Thanks again!!


----------



## jeepers52004 (Apr 29, 2011)

morningmist said:


> I remember when that bike came out. I lusted after one.... If you ever want to send it to a good home PLEASE let me know.


I will certainly let you know if I decide to part with it


----------



## megalodon4g63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Hello everyone! Names Brian and I’m new to this forum and new to mountain biking. My friend was nice enough to give me his 1996 Specialized Ground Control with the full suspension a month ago and we’ve been riding every chance we get. We ride in the tri-state area of NJ, DE, and PA. Been to White Clay in DE, many times already. I saw this post regarding upgrades to this particular bike 1996/97 and was also interested in some options. 

Anyway, I’ve already rebuilt the front RST fork of this bike and installed new elastomers. The front suspension is a lot more responsive now. However, the rear shock/strut assembly is shot as well. There is no dampening and I’m able to press the shock shaft up and down with finger pressure effort. It seems like there is no O-ring around the piston inside the shaft. I was wondering if this RST rear strut type assembly can be rebuilt or replaced with something relatively cheap. 

I’ve disassembled the shock, but I’m not sure how the piston is released from the cylinder. There is no key hole or anything, so I’m assuming it is press fitted. I don’t want to pull on the shaft too hard and break anything since I can’t find a cheap replacement and therefore, will no longer be able to ride this bike. I’ve been given quotes for rebuild in the $200.00 range which I find absurd for such a simple mechanism which probably has a few seals/O-rings that need replacement – if only I could pull the shaft apart. 

Does anybody have any used shocks of this style that you can send me for a temporary replacement provided that I get this one rebuilt – long turn around time? I can use the shock “as is,” but the rear likes to bounce around a lot since there’s no dampening, lol. 

I tried to post pictures or a link, but I need 10 posts to do that. The bottom of the RST shock fits in a cylindrical pocket/base at the top of the rear fork and is clamped to the frame. The top of it is bolted to the seat post part of the frame with a 10mm bolt. 

What are my options as far as disassembly and/or replacement?


----------



## megalodon4g63 (Jul 18, 2011)

Wow, not even a welcome to the site...terrible.


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

mtnbiker72 said:


> 1996 would be the only year of the A1 Ground Control, a very short travel full suspension (2" I believe was the total travel).
> 
> For 8 speed shifters, the Shimano Alivio SL-M410 are probably the best current stock shifters. The SRAM Attack trigger shifters are very nice (and more expensive) and are a thumb/thumb model if you would prefer that.
> 
> For the fork, it is 1 1/8 threadless steerer. The stock fork was 63mm so I'd stick with 80mm max. The stock canti brakes on the bike will need to be replaced along with the levers. I'd recommend Avid SD 7 brakes and levers. Not sure what your budget is, but you can get some nice forks right now for under $300 like the Manitou Match with 80mm travel, brake posts for V-brakes, and the excellent Absolute Plus damper.


i had a al aluminum ground control from 97

http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Bike...zed&Model=Ground Control AIM A1 Pro&Type=bike


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

i bought this ground control model a few months ago.

http://bikepedia.com/QuickBike/Bike...zed&Model=Ground Control AIM A1 Pro&Type=bike

it was bone stock besides the wheels. i upgraded the bars and stem to stock kona parts.
i bought a used Rock Shox j3sl fork used for 40 bucks. best spring fork i ever felt. my gc needed new shifters really bad but i sold the bike for a nice profit before i thought of replacing them. my shop told me to go with alivios. isnt that the highest end new 8 speep stuff ?


----------



## nailtrail (Jul 13, 2011)

jeepers52004 said:


> Thanks mtbiker!! I appreciate the insight very much. I think the forks are within my budget along with the brakes. Let me ask one more quick question. I paid 150 for the bike. Am I better off selling it (I know..I just got it for what I paid and putting the upgrade money with it to buy a little newer bike?
> 
> Thanks again.


i bought mine for 150 also, sold it for 345 a few weeks later


----------



## Keto (Jul 26, 2011)

megalodon4g63 said:


> Wow, not even a welcome to the site...terrible.


Prolly cuz you posted in someone else's
thread. You really should start our own thread and intro. 
Enjoy mtbr oh and welcome!


----------

